# Cold smoke generator tube..........



## scrappynadds (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all

I was just wondering if I could get some idea's on a cold smoke generator tube (main body) I have limited access to material and what I have found was galvanized ..........Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated........I will be buying a a maze n but i also want to make a generator too.....


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

Well my suggestion for off the shelf stock stuff would be schedule 40 black iron pipe. You may have to go to a plumbing supply house to find bigger diameter pipe, you could also get it from any plumbing shop. I also know fire sprinkler shops would have it. Another source you might check out is scrap yards. My local Lowe's stocks 2" black iron pipe nipples, so you might check your Lowe's they can order if they do not stock.


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 18, 2011)

Sprky

I plan on mounting it  to the side of my frig. I'm making it 12 to 15" long.......I was thinking it will be to heavy for mounting if i used that big of pipe.... I was really hoping to find some aluminum but that's been a bust so far..........


----------



## alblancher (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't know how big you want it but how about some copper or aluminum tubing from the plumbing supply department?


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 18, 2011)

Go to a muffler shop.  I bought 18" in of 3" muffler pipe for $15.  Then went to lowes an bought 2 3" flue caps for the top and bottom!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 18, 2011)

doctord1955 said:


> Go to a muffler shop.  I bought 18" in of 3" muffler pipe for $15.  Then went to lowes an bought 2 3" flue caps for the top and bottom!



Do you have a picture of the final build ?   How does it work ?


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 18, 2011)

doctord1955, you may want to be careful with that exhaust pipe and the flue caps....I have a feeling that it may be galvanized or galv-aluminum....if you heat it you are exposing your food to zinc, which can and will make you sick ...... try to stick a magnet on it...if it sticks....I wouldn’t use it....Only if it is black iron would I use it around my food.....Shoneyboy

FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 18, 2011)

great idea thanx


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 19, 2011)

When I worked in a Muffler Shop we used only cold rolled tubing.  The only foreign substance on the steel was oil.


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 19, 2011)

do u realize how hot gal pipe has to get before it gives off fumes?

Do u also realize u can still bye commercial galvanized smoke houses today?


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 19, 2011)

By the way Zinc fumes at 780 degrees F


----------



## jmk3921 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would suggest you go to the following-----

www.onlinemetals.com     they sell everything you would ever need to make a smoke generator including perforated metal and screen. They will sell to you in smal quantities--1 or more and it's all safe (ss,aluminum,etc)


----------



## scrappynadds (Dec 19, 2011)

Great source thanks for the tip but i came across (2) O2 bottles 25" long and 3.5" in dia. I will be trying to convert one of these into my cold smoke generator...........$20 for the both of them. If i can make one with messing it up i will be selling the other.............


----------



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)

Their is a nice one made with a cocktail shaker in the fridge builds.


----------

